# Tryst and Aurora!



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Just wanted to show off the two new girls we'll be getting soon! They're both coming from Happy Hedgies in BC. Tryst ("Forbidden Tryst") was born on 8/7 and is already about 7 weeks old, but we're waiting to make the trip until Aurora is old enough. It's a looong car ride, and with the border crossing to bring them back into the US, it's better for us to wait and pick them both up at the same time.

Aurora ("Aurora Borealis") was born on 9/4 and is just about 3 weeks right now. We've had our fingers crossed for months that this litter would give us a gorgeous light-range girl - the parents are brown and chocolate, but their last litter had two apricots, so we were excited to see what this litter was going to have. The lovely ladies of Happy Hedgies are great at keeping us updated, so we've been getting news about this litter since they were born. The litter has one chocolate, three mid-range (probably cinnicots) and one albino - or rather, a pseudo-albino, as it turns out. At about 2 weeks old the "albino" girl started getting very faint banding on her visor quills, and when her eyes opened, they were ruby-red - very light ruby, but definitely ruby, not the bright pink of an albino. You can see in the photos below (taken a few days ago, at 3 weeks old) that she's turned out to be just what we've been hoping for. 

(The gorgeous photos are courtesy of Happy Hedgies!)

Aurora Borealis:

















Forbidden Tryst:

















Anyway, just wanted to share! It's a few more weeks before we go pick them up, and I'm going crazy with waiting - I've been told they both have amazing temperaments too. At least I know in the meantime, they're in great hands. :]


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I love Aurora, so pretty! Tryst looks like she's going to be a pretty girl as well


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

*gushes* I love baby hedgehog pictures!  So, super adorable! ...and I love the names! I'm super jealous!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

They are both gorgeous! I love the sweet pink of Aurora and the stunning dark mask of Tryst.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I've been wanting a range of colors in our herd - I love the dark masks and the sweet pink noses and everything in between.



raerysdyk said:


> ...and I love the names!


Naming is one of my favorite parts of getting new babies! We really like the two-word names too; about half of our herd has them. Zombie Apocalypse, Wilde Thing, Maybe Ellipses... and Fan of All Seven, but that's four, lol. :lol: And then these two, of course!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

We thought we would update this post!

Here is a new updated picture of Tryst!

We will be sure to get some new pictures of Aurora soon.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You guys are amazing, thank you!  She's such a pretty girl, I just wish we didn't have to wait to bring her home!


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Aurora is sooo cute. I always love lighter colored hedgies. 

And yeah, your names are all amazing. Love it.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Aww, so cute! Baby hedgies make my day


----------

